# proper care of kill



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

being new to squirrel hunting, I am trying to find out how long a person
can wait after a kill to clean your squirrels, and how should they be 
handled while you are still in the woods. should they be kept on ice untill
they can be cleaned. any info will be appreciated. 8)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pin them and carry them on your belt, unless it is 100 degrees they can wait a few hours until the hunt is over before cleaning. If you will give me your address, I'll make you a squirrel pin and send it to you.

:beer:


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

how do you make a pin??


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Take a piece of stiff wire, like the kind you drop ceiling tile with, old fashioned metal coat hanger works good too, and bend it into the shape of a giant safety pin, sharpen the end, tie a piece of string through the spring part so you can thread it on your belt and pin them through the foot.

As stated before, If you will give me your address, I'll make you a squirrel pin and send it to you.  this goes for anyone interensted.


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks remington for the info,also for the kind offer to send me out a
squirrel pin but I think I will just try to make one per your instructions
since I don't really like listing my address on an open forum. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Click on my little email icon or PM me if you want. :beer:


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

I made one of the squirrel pins that you described and I think it's going
to work great. I'm going to go this saturday and I hope that it will get
some use. I'll let you know. Thanks agin for your help. By the way, what
do you use to hunt squirrel with, it seems that most people in this forum
are using air rifles, I'm using a savage 22 rimfire. Are air rifles really
powerfull enough? :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm a rifle guy myself, anybody can kill them with a shotgun right?  I hunt with either a Ruger 10/22 or a Savage 93R17 in .17HMR. I don't go for the pellet rifle thing either, had too many run off after soaking up .22LR hollow points to want to go any smaller.

My squirrel hunting motto: 
Hit 'em Hard, Hit 'em Fast, Watch 'em Hit The Ground! :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

jsumm50, your savage will do fine. I was going to get a savage in .22 until I saw my Henry rifle. I'll probably still get a Savage bolt-action, though.


----------

